# صناعه المطاط -مقدمه



## zayed all najjar (28 أغسطس 2007)

يطلق أسم المطاط على صمغ نباتى طبيعى مكبرت ( أى معاج بالكبريت ) ويوجد المطاط الطبيعى على شكل قطرات فى عصارة شجرة المطاط التى يصل طولها الى 60-80 قدما والتى تزرع بالدول الأستوائية وعند اعتصار الأشجار يزال جزء من قشرتها بسكين حاد بحيث يصل القطع الى أنابيب العصارة لتنساب منها الى الخارج وتعطى الشجرة فى الغالب حوالى خمسة أرطال من المطاط سنويا ولتحويل العصارة الحليبية لمادة قابلة للأستعمال يجب ازالة الماء منها وذلك برشها وجعلها رذاذ ثم تجفيفها أو بأضافة بعض الأحماض للعصارة ثم تخثيرها وغسلها ودحلها ( دلفنتها) على هيئة رقائق أو معالجتها بالدخان وأهم أشكال المطاط المستخرج من المزارع الجعد والمطاط الصفيحى ويجرى تجفيف المطاط الصفيحى بواسطة الدخان وهو ذو لون بنى غامق أما امطاط الجعد الذى يجفف فى الهواء فلونه أفتح كثيرا ويتم تمريره بين مداحل ( دلافين ) ثقيله قبل تجفيفه . وتضاف الى المطاط الخام بعد تجفيفه مواد كيميائية ومواد مالئه وتجرى أخيرا تقسيته بواسطة الكبرت ( كبرتته ) وبهذا نحصل على مادة عالية المرونة وترجع هذه الخاصية الى تركيب جزىء المطاط والمطاط الصافى ( الكاوتشوك) مركب من الكربون والهيدروجين فقط وهو يتكون من سلاسل طويله من جزيئات الأيزوبرين المتصله ويحتوى الجزىء الواحد على أكثر من الفى واحدة من هذه الوحدات الأساسية ترتبط مع بعضها فى ترتيب خطى وجزىء البولى أيزوبرين المكبرت ذو نمط زاوى ومجموعات قطبية . واذا ما شد فتييل من المطاط ، فان مواضع وزوايا جزئياته المتشابكة تتغير لتعود ثانية الى شكلها الأصلى عند ارخاء الفتيل ولا تسبب هذه التغيرات المؤقتة أى تغييرات ميكانيكية دائمة ويمكن تكرارها الى مالا نهاية أو الى أن ينكسر المطاط لأسباب أخرى مثل التقادم بفعل الأكسجين أو التعرض لضوء قوى ولا يكتسب المطاط الطبيعى مرونته العالية الا بعد كبرتته ( اضافة الكبريت اليه) حين تترابط جزيئات المطاط ترابطا يسيرا بواسطة جسور كبريتية ، والمطاط الخام غير المعالج بالغ الحساسية للحرارة ولا يصلح فى هذه الصور لصناعة اطارات السيارات مثلا . ونظرا لمرونته الفائقة يدخل المطاط كمادة خام فى كثير من المنتجات ( ما يزيد على خمسين ألف) ولم يبدأ انتاج المطاط على نطاق صناعى هام الا منذ أواسط القرن الماضى وقد أدت التحسينات التقنية الى تحسين خواص المنتجات بشكل كبير كما نشاهد فى اطارات السيارات الحديثة التى يفوق عمرها بمراحل سابقاتها الأولى . 



ولقد جاء المطاط أصلا من أمريكا الجنوبية حيث أستخدمه سكانها المحليون لصناعة كرات ذات خواص ارتداد فائقة وهذه هى الصورة التى عرف بها كولومبوس المطاط ، لقد أنقضت قرون ثلاثة قبل أن تكون لهذه المادة استخدامات تجارية فى أوروبا وكان أول أستخدام لها هو مسح كتابات قلم الرصاص العادى ثم جاءت بعد ذلك الأستخدمات التى أستفادت من مرونتها ، ويبلغ اجمالى الأنتاج السنوى فى العالم من المطاط الطبيعى ( مطاط المزارع ) حوالى مليونى طن . بالأضافى الىهذا فهناك أنواع مختلفة من المطاط الصناعى تستخدم على نطاق متزايد . 



ويحذر الخبراء من

أن أحد أنواع الفطر المسمى "ميكروسيكلوس أولي" يهدد بابادة مزارع شجر المطاط العالمية. 



وقال الخبراء: 

إن الاضرار التي يتسبب فيها هذا النوع من الفطر بادية للعيان في مزارع أشجار المطاط في ولاية باهيا البرازيلية حيث تبدو الأشجار في حالة خطرة من الهزال، أوراقها متصلبة بعد أن نخرها الفطر مما أدى إلى انخفاض إنتاج الحلباب، أي لبن هذه الاشجار الذي يصنع منه المطاط إلى النصف. 



واوضح الخبراء ان انتشار هذا الفطر يمنع أي تطور لزراعة أشجار المطاط في بلدان أمريكا اللاتينية ويهدد بآثار لا يمكن التكهن بها في حال انتقاله إلى مزارع اشجار المطاط الموجودة في بلدان آسيا والتي تنتج حالياً نسبة (92%) من مادة المطاط الطبيعي في العالم والتي لاتزال في مأمن من هذا الفطر الذي يتلف مزارع بلدان أمريكا الجنوبية والوسطى.. 



ويعيش ثلاثون مليون شخص في العالم من زراعة هذه الاشجار ويرى الخبراء ان انتقال عدوى هذا الفطر إلى تايلند أو أندونيسيا أو فيتنام يهدد بوقف تزويد صناعة المطاط التي تستهلك (70%) من إنتاج المطاط الطبيعي لصناعة الدواليب المطاطية أو صناعة القفازات الطبية، إذ يستحيل حتى الآن الاستغناء عن المطاط الطبيعي الذي يمثل نسبة (40%) من الاستهلاك العالمي، ولا يمكن تعويضه بالمطاط الاصطناعي المستخرج بالخصوص من البترول. 



ومما يبرز خطورة الوضع القائم ان الأمم المتحدة صنفت فطر أشجار المطاط ضمن ستة أنواع من الفطر التي يمكن استخدامها كسلاح جرثومي أو ما يسمى ب "الإرهاب الأحيائي". 



وتركز شركة "ميشلان" الفرنسية تعاونها مع مركز التعاون الدولي للبحوث الزراعية على مقاومة هذه الآفة وبعد اثني عشر عاماً من البحوث المتواصلة ستبدأ قريباً تجربة أربعة فسائل لإنتاج المطاط ذات قدرة كبيرة على مقاومة الفطر على نطاق واسع في مزارع "ميشلان" في باهيا البرازيلية.. ولكن الطريق لايزال طويلاً قبل التوصل إلى إنتاج شتائل مقاومة للطفيليات، وقادرة على منافسة أصناف المطاط المنتج في المزارع الآسيوية ذات المقاومة الكبيرة والإنتاجية المرتفعة ويقول الخبراء ان ذلك يتطلب قرابة العشرين عاماً لتحقيق النتائج المرجوة. 



نشأة المطاط الصناعى وانواعه 

: صناعة المطاط 



في مطلع القرن العشرين، بدأت تبرز إلى حيز الوجود مواد جديدة من صنع الإنسان، اكتشفت لها استعمالات جعلتها تنافس المواد الطبيعية ..ومن أهم هذه المواد اللدائن والمطاط فقد أصبحت صناعة هذه المواد من أهم الصناعات إلى حد يمكن تسمية العصر الحاضر بعصر اللدائن، فأغلب المواد التي نستخدمها يدخل في صنعها نوع من أنواع اللدائن . فاللدائن ميدان جديد من ميادين الصناعات الحديثة، وفيه متسع كبير لإشباع رغبات الكثيرين، سواء كان ذلك للهواية أم للصناعة، وبالإمكان استخدام اللدائن المختلفة ذات الألوان الزاهية في عمل العديد من الأدوات اللازمة للاستعمال اليومي في المكتب والمنزل وللكثير من الأعمال اليدوية. 



وتشترك اللدائن بصفة عامة بإمكانية طواعيتها وتشكيلها بالشكل المطلوب، لأنها عندما تتعرض إلى درجة حرارة معينة تصبح لينة، ويمكن ضغطها باليد أو نفخها في قوالب لتتخذ الشكل المطلوب، حتى إذا مابردت وعادت إلى حرارتها العادية احتفظت بالشكل الذي اكتسبته أثناء التشغيل بالحرارة . وتوجد اللدائن في الأسواق التجارية على شكل ألواح مختلفة السماكة . 



وقبل الحرب العالمية الثانية ، كان المطاط الطبيعى يشكل 100% من صناعة المطاط ثم بعد ذلك لم يستطع انتاج المطاط الطبيعى أن يغطى احتياجات دول العالم ومن ثم ظهرت وتطورت صناعة المطاط الصناعى وأصبح مطاط الأستايرين بيوتادييين أكثر أنواع المطاط أنتاجا بالأطنان ويتم انتاج المطاط الصناعى فى خطوتين الاولى بتحضير المونومر والثانية بلمرة المونومر . 



ويوجد عدة انواع من المطاط الصناعى وهي كما يلي :-

مطاط البيوتاديين :

تنتج مادة البيوتاديين عادة من مخزون تغذية النفط ، اذ يتم فصله من غازات تكسير النافثا كما يتم انتاج البيوتاديين أيضا بواسطة عمليات نزع الهيدروجين أو الأكسدة ونزع الهيدروجين من البيوتيلين فى وجود حفاز أكسيد الأنتيمون فى حرارة 400- 450 درجة مئوية تحت ضغط 2 جو مع الأحتفاظ بنسبة الهواء الى بخار 1: 1.8 . 



ويمكن انتاج البيوتاديين من الكحول الايثيلى بواسطة طريقتين : الطريقة الولى يتم فيها تحويل الكحول الايثيلى الى أسيتالدهايد ، الذى يتكثف الى كروتونالدهايد ثم الى بيوتاديين ، أما الطريقة الثانية فيتم فيها امرار أبخرة الكحول الايثيلى والأسيتالدهايد فوق سليكا جيل محملة بأكاسيد الزركونيوم فى حرارة 320 - 350 م يتبلمر البيوتاديين عن طريق بلمرة الكتلة أو تكنولوجيا المستحلب بواسطة بلمرة الشقوق الحرة لتكوين أنواع مختلفة من مطاط البيوتاديين . 



مطاط الأستايرين : 

يتبلمر الأستايرين مع البيوتاديين بأى نسبة والمنتج الناتج من 70% بيوتاديين ، 30% استايرين - بيوتاديين . 



مطاط الكلوروبرين : 

مطاط الكلوروبرين مطاط له أستخدامات خاصة ويتميز بمقاومة الحرارة والزيوت والأوزون ، هذا النوع من المطاط محور بالكلور والكبريت لاكسابه خاصة المقاومة العالية للتمزق . 



مطاط البولى يوريثان : 

اخل هذا النوع من المطاط بواسطة شركة باير عام 1950 م ويتميز بأن له خواص متوسطة بين البولى استر والبولى أميد وله تطبيقات عديدة فى مجال المواد اللاصقة والنسيج والرخويات المرنة والصلبة ولذلك يدخل فى صناعة الآثاث والسيارات والثلاجات ومواد البناء والأحذية . 



مطاط بونا

ويطلق أسم ( بونا ) على أحد المطاط الصناعى والذى صنع أول مرة فى المانيا فى عملية بلمرة للبوتادين مع الصوديم كمادة حفازة ، وكانت العملية تتم عند درجة حرارة 50 درجة مئوية لتعطى ما سمى بمطاط البونا المرقم مثل بوناس( مطاط ستيرين البوتادين ) أما اليوم فان البلمرة الأسهامية للبوتادين والتيرين تجرى غالبا فى الحالة المائية ومن الممكن فى المفاعلات الأحداث أن تتم هذه العملية عند حالة 5 درجات مئوية لتنتج الصورة الراهنة المعروفة بأسم ستيرين وظروف عملية البلمرة الحصول على أنواع مختلفة من مطاط البونا ويمكن التوسع لزيادة الأنواع بأتباع طلرق مختلفىللمعالجة وبأستخدام خلائط متنوعة وقد أمكن فى الآونة الأخيرة وبمساعدة ما يسمى حفازات زيجلر انتاج مادة ذات صفات قريبة جدا من صفات المطاط الطبيعى من البوتادين أو أليزوبرن مثل مطاط بونا سى بى . 



عملية البلمرة الأسهامية 

وفى عملية البلمرة الأسهامية التى تجرى عند درجة حرارة 5 مئوية تكون المواد الهيدروكربونية المراد بلمرتها مثل البوتادين والسترين على هيئة مستحلب يحتوى على واحد من مكونتى المادة ذائبا فيها أما الشق الثانى من المادة المنشطة فموجود فى المحلول المائى للمستحلب ويبدأ بالفعل المشترك للمواد المنشطة عملية البلمرة ويمكن التحكم فى حجم جزىء البوليمر الناتج عن طريق اضافة بعض المواد وللجزيئات الضخمة المشكلة بهذه الطريقة وهى جزيئات عملاقة بالغة الطول على هيئة فتيل له أفرع تسمى السلاسل الجانبية وتتوقف عملية بلمرة المونوميرات بعد تفاعل حوالى 60% من هذه المواد ويكون المنتج فى هذه المرحلة على هيئة عصارة شبيهه بعصارة المطاط الطبيعى ، وعندئذ تفصل المونوميرات التى لم تتفاعل من هذه العصارة و وتضاف المواد المثبته وتتخثر العصارة بعد ذلك بأضافة الأحماض والأملاح ثم تغسل المادة الصلبة الناتجة وتجفف على مراحل متعددة . 



ولتحويل البونا الى منتجات مطاطية تعالج فى آلات العجن بأضافة مواد مختلفة تضبط قابلية المطاط للتشكيل ومن هذه المواد الزيوت والبرافين والأحماض الدهنية والقار والبتيومين وأسود الكربون وأكسيد الخارصين والطباشير والسلكة والكاولين ومواد عضوية وغير عضوية مطحونة طحنا جيدا ويضاف للخليط فى الكبرته مادة مسرعة للكبرتة مثل ( ميركابتو بنزوتيازول) ، تترابط الجزيئات الفتيلية فى شبكة ثلاثية الأبعاد يكو المبريت فيها روابط الأتصال وتسمى هذه العملية الربط العرضى ونتيجة لذلك يفقد المطاط المصنع لدونته ويكتسب عوضا عنه درجة عالية من المرونة كما يكتسب خواص أخرى مثل مقاومة التآكل ويستخدم مطاط البونا فى صناعة اطارات السيارات وكثير من المنتجات الأخرى . 



وهناك أنواع أخرى كثيرة من المطاط الصناعى غير البونا منها بيربونان هيكار ، كيموغوم ، بوتابرين وهى مطاطات من نتريل البوتادين مقارومة للزيوت وقد تم أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية تطوير نوع من المطاط الصناعى أسمه المطاط الحكومى من نوع الأستيرين فى الولايات المتحدة واستخدامه على نطاق واسع ومن الأنواع الأخرى مطاط بوتيل ونيوبرين .



تصنيع المطاط من زيوت الاسماك و امثلة لبعض المنتجات المطاطية 

الرجوع إلى: صناعة المطاط 



فقد اكدت الدراسات الحديثة ان ما يزيد عن ثلث الناتج العالمى من الأسماك يوجه لأغراض التصنيع ومن أهمها زيوت الاسماك منخفضة الجودة التي تستعمل فى الطلاء وصناعة المطاط الصناعى وأحبار الطباعة والراتنجات والتشحيم والصابون والمنظفات وأدوات التجميل والمبيدات .وتحتوى قشور السمك وكذلك القشريات البحرية على مادة الكيتين وهى عبارة عن مادة من السكريات العديدة التى توجد فى الماء نتيجة لتحلل القشور طبيعياً ، وهى مادة تستخدم فى العديد من الأغراض الطبية والصناعية والزراعية . 



وتنتج كل من اليابان وأمريكا هذا المركب بشكل تجارى تحت اسم شيتازين ، حيث يستخدم فى صناعة خيوط الجراحة وكرقع للجلد وفى صناعة المستحضرات الطبية وكلصق طبى للحروق . 



كبرتة المطاط 

الكبرتة أو التقسية تفاعل كيماوى تترابط فيه الجزيئات الفتيلية للمطاط فى شكل شبكة ثلاثية الأبعاد ويتم هذا عادة بمساعدة الكبريت وان أستخدمت البيروأكسيدات أحيانا لهذا الغرض وكان جوديير أول من قام بعجن المطاط الخام مع الكبريت وتسخين الزيج الى درجة 130 درجة مئوية ويفقد المطاط بعد هذه المعالجة لدونته ويكتسب درجه عالية من المرونة يحتفظ بها عبر نطاق واسع من درجات الحرارة وقابلية المطاط الخام للذوبان فى البنزين أعلى منها فى المطاط المكبرت . 



ونظرا لتعددد أنواع المنتجات التى تستخدم المطاط فمن الضرورى اضافة مواد اخرى غير الكبريت للمطاط الخام وهناك مواد مختلفة تمزج مع المطاط فى آ لات العجن مثل أسود الكربون والسليكا والطباشير وبخاصة فى الفرامل والزيوت والبرافين ومقاومات الأكسدة وهى عادة أكسيد الخارصين ومواد عضوية وغير عضوية ملونة أخرى ولتسريع عملية الكبرته وتحسين خواص المواد المكبرتة تضاف مسرعات مختلفة مثل مشتقات حامض الكربونيك ثنائى الكبريت وميركابتوبنزوثيازول .... 



الخوتتم عملية الكبرتة تحت الضغط فى قوالب عند درجات حرارة تصل الى 150 درجة مئوية وهى تستغرق وقتا يتراوح ما بين دقائق قليلة وساعات عديدة ويعتمد هذا على درجة حرارة عملية الكبرته وحجم قطعة المطاط التى سيتم انتاجها وتستغرق كبرتة اطار سيارة عادية حوالى نصف ساعة ويمكن اضافة بعض مواد التسريع لأجراء عملية الكبرتة عند درجة حرارة الغرفة وتصنع بعض خلائط المطاط على شكل مقاطع خاصة مثل الأنابيب المطاطية أو الحواجب العازلة للمطر فى نوافذ السيارات .... الخ عن طريق البثق وتتم كبرتة هذه المصنوعات فى أوعية خاصة تحت الضغط أما الخلائط الأخرى فتعالج عن طريق السحج أى ضغطها بين مداحل ( دلافين ) لأنتاج ألواح فى حجم وسمك معينين . 



وينتج المطاط الأسفنجى عادة من العصرة بأضافة بعض المواد لها لتحويلها الى عصارة رغوية مليئة بالفراغات ، تتم كبرتتها بعد ذلك ، ويمكن لصق بعض خلائط المطاط بالمعادن لتحقيق أرتباط دائم بينهماويحتوى المطاط اللين على 1.5- 5.5% من الكبريت والمطاط المقسى على 15-30% وعندما يتطلب الأمر أكساب المنتجات المطاطية صفات خاصة مثل المقومة العالية للأنتفاخ فى المحاليل العضوية أو لتأثير الضوء أو درجات الحرارة العالية فقد يكون من الضرورى استخدام أنواع معينة من المطاط الصناعى مثل مطاط بيربيونان أو بوتيل . 



امثلة لبعض المنتجات مطاطية 

الحلقات المطاطية للأنابيب . 

الوصلات والقطع المطاطية . 

مركبات وخلطات مطاطية . 

أنابيب العزل المطاطية الخلوية . 

مانعات تسرب الزيت . 

قطع مطاطية ملصقة بالمعدن . 

منتجات مطاطية خاصة من السيلكون والفايتون والمطاط الطبيعي . 

جميع أنواع المطاط المشكل بطريقة السحب أو البثق 





إعادة تدوير الكاوتش وصناعة مقاطف من المطاط 

: صناعة المطاط 



التدوير(recycling )

هي عملية إعادة تصنيع واستخدام المخلفات، سواء المنزلية أم الصناعية أم الزراعية، وذلك لتقليل تأثير هذه المخلفات وتراكمها على البيئة، وتتم هذه العملية عن طريق تصنيف وفصل المخلفات على أساس المواد الخام الموجودة بها ثم إعادة تصنيع كل مادة على حدة. 



بداية فكرة إعادة تدوير الكاوتش

بدأت فكرة إعادة التدوير أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية، حيث كانت الدول تعانى من النقص الشديد في بعض المواد الأساسية مثل المطاط، مما دفعها إلى تجميع تلك المواد من المخلفات لإعادة استخدامها . 



وبعد سنوات أصبحت عملية إعادة التدوير من أهم أساليب إدارة التخلص من المخلفات؛ ذلك للفوائد البيئية العديدة لهذه العملية لسنوات عديدة كان إعادة التدوير المباشر عن طريق منتجي مواد المخلفات (الخردة) هو الشكل الأساسي لإعادة التدوير، ولكن مع بداية التسعينيات بدأ التركيز على إعادة التدوير غير المباشر أي تصنيع مواد المخلفات لإنتاج منتجات أخرى تعتمد على نفس المادة الخام مثل: إعادة تدوير الزجاج والورق والبلاستيك والألومنيوم وغيرها من المواد التي يتم الآن إعادة تدويرها . 



وقد وجد رجال الصناعة أنه إذا تم أخذ برامج إعادة التدوير بمأخذ الجد من الممكن أن تساعد في تخفيض تكلفة المواد الخام وتكلفة التشغيل، كما تحسن صورتهم كمتهمين دائمين بتلويث البيئة . 



ورغم إيمان البعض أن إعادة تدوير المخلفات هو قمة المدنية فإنه بعد مرور عشر سنوات على تطبيق الفكرة بدأ الكثير من الناس في الدول المطبقة لإعادة التدوير بشكل واسع في التساؤل عن مدى فاعلية تلك العملية، وهل هي أفضل الوسائل للتخلص من المخلفات؟ فقد اكتشفوا مع الوقت أن تكلفة إعادة التشغيل عالية بالمقارنة بمميزاتها والعائد منها . 



فالمنتج المعاد تدويره عادة أقل في الجودة من المنتج الأساسي المستخدم لأول مرة، كما أنه لا يستخدم في نفس أغراض المنتج الأساسي، ورغم هذا فإن تكلفة تصنيعه أعلى من تكلفة تصنيع المنتج الأساسي من مواده الأولية مما يجعل عملية إعادة التدوير غير منطقية اقتصاديا بل إهدارًا للطاقة؛ لذلك أصبح هناك سؤال حائر ! إذا كان إعادة التدوير أسلوبًا غير فعال للتخلص من المخلفات فما هو الأسلوب الأفضل للتخلص منها؟ وبالطبع فإن الجواب الوحيد في يد العلماء حيث يجب البحث عن أسلوب آخر للتخلص من المخلفات وفى نفس الوقت عدم إهدار المواد الخام غير المتجددة الموجودة بها، وقد بدأ بالفعل ظهور بعض الأفكار مثل استخدام الزجاج المجروش الموجود في المخلفات كبديل للرمل في عمليات رصف الشوارع أو محاولة استخدام المخلفات في توليد طاقة نظيفة، وننتظر في المستقبل ظهور العديد من الأفكار الأخرى للتخلص من أكوام المخلفات بطريقة تحافظ على البيئة ولا تهدر الطاقة. 



تجربة قرية ميت الحارون في اعادة تدوير كاوتش السيارات 

بعد أن تنتهي مدة صلاحيه إطارات السيارات أو بعد ان تتلف وبدلا من ان يتم التخلص منها استطاعت بعض المصانع المصرية أن تحول هذا الإطار القديم إلى مصدر للنماء والعمران واستحدثت هذه المصانع طرق صناعية للاستفادة من هذه الاطارات القديمة المتهالكة والتالفة فعلى بعد 68 كيلومترا شمال العاصمة القاهرة استطاعت قرية كفر ميت الحارون التابعة لمحافظة الغربية شمال مصر أن تقيم تنميتها على استخراج منتجات نافعة من الإطارات المستعملة و قد أصبح لهذه القرية "ماركة مسجلة" في صناعة الكاوتش، وتحولت من مجرد فلاحين يشكون كلفة الزراعة وقلة عائدها إلى قرية منتجة يرتفع فيها مستوى الدخل مقارنة بالقرى المجاورة لها، ويتراوح مستوى الدخل في القرية من 150 إلى 300 دولار شهريا( أي ما يعادل ( 900- الى 1800 جنيه مصري ). 



وقرية ميت الحارون التي لا يتعدى سكانها 50 ألفا، ومعظم المنازل من "الطوب الأحمر" وبعضها تم كسوتها بالرخام كما تتجاور الأراضي الزراعية مع العشرات من ورش الكاوتش جنبا إلى جنب حيث اقتطع أغلب الفلاحين من القرية القليل من أرضه لإقامة هذه الورش، لكن ذلك لم يدفعهم إلى ترك الزراعة، فامتلاك الأرض لا زال يحدد مكانة الفلاح في السلم الاجتماعي في ميت الحارون، رغم أن غالبية أهل القرية متعلمون (يتركز معظمهم في شريحة المؤهل المتوسط. 



ويجْمَع أهالي القرية بين الصناعة والزراعة عن طريق استقدام عمال من القرى المجاورة ليعملوا بالأراضي الزراعية، بينما يركزون ومعهم أبناؤهم على صناعة تدوير الكاوتش. وقد بدأت تجربة الاستفادة من إطارات الكاوتش المستعمل -طبقا لروايات أهل ميت الحارون- منذ الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي.. حيث سافر بعض أبناء القرية إلى شارع محمد علي في قلب القاهرة ليبدءوا أول عملية إعادة تدوير للكاوتش المستعمل، لكن اقتصر نطاقه على أعمال بسيطة كاستخدام قطع من الإطارات المستعملة لإصلاح الأحذية وتركيب نعال لها. ثم عاد بعض أهل الحارون بعد سنوات من الغربة إلى قريتهم، حيث طوروا الاستفادة من الإطارات المستعملة ليستخرجوا منها شرائح مطاطية ويصنعوا "المقاطف" أو "القفف"، وأقيمت العديد من الورش التي تقوم بهذا العمل. 



غير أن المشكلة التي كانت تواجه العاملين بهذه الصنعة هي أنها تحتاج لمجهود عضلي كبير، حيث كانت عملية استخراج الشرائح المطاطية من إطار الكاوتش تتم باليد وهو ما جعل هذه الصنعة آنذاك تقتصر على فئة قليلة من الناس ممن يستطيعون بذل مجهود عضلي، وكان الناس يطلقون على من يعملون بهذه المهنة "الأشقياء"! 



وبعد ذلك حدث تطور سمح بانتشار هذه الصنعة بالقرية، وهو ابتكار آلة يدوية تدار بتروس تسمى "الونش" تستخدم لاستخراج شرائح الكاوتش من الإطار المستعمل بدلا من استخدام المجهود العضلي. 



ويختلف ثمن هذه الآلة حسب حجمها، ولكنه يبدأ في كل الأحوال من ألفي جنيه (400 دولار تقريبا)، كما أن تأسيس ورشة لا يحتاج الكثير، فيكفي أرض مساحتها 50 مترا مربعا، ومعدات بسيطة منها: سكين وشاكوش ومسامير. أما عن جلب الكاوتش القديم فيتم ذلك بطرق متعددة، إما بنظام تسريح عمال ميت الحارون في القرى والمراكز المجاورة، بحيث يمكن جلب أكبر عدد من الإطارات المستعملة من المحلات أو من أصحابها مباشرة بكل أنواعها وأحجامها، بدءا من إطارات السيارات الملاكي وحتى إطارات الجرارات واللوادر. 



وتمثل شركات السياحة مصدرا مهما لتسويق منتجات الاطارات التي تنتجها قرية ميت الحارون لان شركات السياحة خاصة أنها تمتلك أساطيل سيارات يتم فيها تغيير الإطارات كل فترة، كما تعد المزادات أيضا مصدرا مهما للحصول على هذه الإطارات، وما إن يُعلن عن مزاد، خاصة بالقاهرة أو الإسكندرية، حتى تجد تجارا صغارا وكبارا وأصحاب ورش بالقرية يذهبون إليه. 



وهناك نظام يسمى "البنطات"

أي توزيع المزاد بنسب عادلة وفقا لقوة التاجر، كما أن التجار يتفقون فيما بينهم على سقف سعر محدد، ومن لا يمتلك القدرة على المنافسة بالمزاد "يطهرونه" بمعنى يعطونه مبلغا لترضيته حتى يخرج ولا يتفتت المزاد. 



ويعتبر مزاد شركة أتوبيسات النقل العام من أهم المزادات المصرية للإطارات المستعملة.. ويقترب حجم المطروح فيه من مليون جنيه تقريبا، ويعقد المزاد عدة مرات في السنة. 



خطوات صناعة اعادة تدوير الكاوتش

يتم اعادة تدوير الكاوتش من خلال عدة خطوات كالتالي :- 

يتم شطر إطار الكاوتش نصفين،بواسطة سكين حاد ثم يتم الامساك بنصف الإطار والبحث عن مدخل لفصل الشرائح الداخلية للكاوتش. 

بعد الأمساك بشريحة الكاوتش من طرفها يلتقط عامل آخر بالورشة نصف الإطار لتبدأ الدورة الثانية من خلال شد شريحة الكاوتش الداخلية بونش، وربطه في "زرجينة" (آلة شد) لتخرج الشريحة من الإطار على هيئة قطعة مسطحة نظيفة على هيئة نصف دائرة. 

وتكون الدورة الثالثة من نصيب عامل آخر، حيث يتم تكوير الشريحة "المسلوخة من الإطار" لتأخذ شكل "المقطف أو القفة" ويتم عمل قاعدة من الكاوتش أيضا كما توضع "كباسين" أو مسامير لتربط القاعدة بالشريحة التي تم تكويرها.. كل هذه العملية لا تستغرق سوى عشر دقائق. 

تسويق منتجات الكاوتش المدور 

تسويق منتجات ميت الحارون ليس له إدارة منظمة بالقرية، إنما يعتمد على حذق وحركة صاحب الورشة وسمعته وجودة منتجه، ومع انتشار سمعة القرية أضحى الكثير من العملاء يأتونها من كل القرى المجاورة، بل ومن الإسكندرية والقاهرة و التسويق ليس صعبا.. فهو يعتمد على جودة منتجك، مشيرا إلى أن شركات الطوب تقبل على شراء "المقاطف" التي تصنعها القرية؛ لأن جودتها عالية، وكذلك شركات مصرية تعمل في تصنيع الكاوتش. 



ولعل هذه السمعة دفعت بعض الطامحين بالقرية إلى فتح منافذ لبيع إطارات السيارات الجديدة.. وظهرت محلات تبيع علامات تجارية عالمية مثل "بريد جستون" وغيرها.


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (28 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فتوح (28 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الممتاز للموضوع

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك ...........


----------



## صقرالندى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز و لك جزيل الشكر انت فعال قول وفعل


----------



## اشواك ناعمة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر الجميع على المرور الكريم
زايد


----------



## مطور مصرى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الهام وارجو منك اذا كان متوفر لديك مراجع فى هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر لك


----------



## فادي جابر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## فادي جابر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

وبارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## Abu_Taha (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (29 يناير 2009)

الأخ زايد الفاضل، هل هناك مشاريع لتدوير المطاط في الكويت؟


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (5 فبراير 2009)

*صناعة المطاط ... وصناعة الكلام ..*

موضوع الأخ زايد علمي وتجاري ومفيد وقد جائت التعليقات كما يلي:

1- *الموضوع ممتاز و لك جزيل الشكر*
2- جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الممتاز للموضوع - أحسنت أحسن الله إليك
3- *بارك الله فيك - موضوع ممتاز*
4- *شكرا لك ...........*
5- *الموضوع ممتاز و لك جزيل الشكر انت فعال قول وفعل*
6- *بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك*

وقد رد زايد خائبا تعلوه الحسرة والألم:

*اشكر الجميع على المرور الكريم - زايد*

نعم لقد وصلنا للعلم والمعرفة بالشكر والتقدير وبلا استفسار عما يقوله الرجل ... فقد كفانا أنه قال كلاما إذا ما قلنا مثله أغدق علينا المزيد من الشكر والتقدير ...:75:


----------



## mouhamed voa (19 مارس 2009)

salam alikom 
baraka elho fika


----------



## موسى عوض (1 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اخي فدم و اسلم


----------



## eng.sami (2 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع فعلا مفيد وفيه جهد مبذول بارك الله لك...


----------



## hassan farouk (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك

موضوع ممتاز*​


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (4 يوليو 2010)

إلى المهتمين بصناعة الاطارات ها هي مواقع هامة تجيب عن الكثير من التساؤلات:


http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/tire_recycling.htm

وهذا موقع متخصص بالتدوير عامة والاطارات خاصة:

www.plasticandtires.com

وها هو ذا فيلم كامل عن عملية التصنيع

http://www.plasticandtires.com/images/how.flv

وهنا دراسات ومواضيع تخص الاطارات وغيرها من المواد المدورة والقابلة للتدوير

www.me-ra.net/ba


----------



## المهاجر 2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وانا مهتم به جدا وارجو توفير المراجع للاطلاع عن كثب


----------



## سيف (21 نوفمبر 2011)

طاحضكم كلكم


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الممتاز للموضوع


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع قمة في الروعة ومشكور على الجهد الواضح.


----------



## فائز (7 يناير 2013)

شكرهل من الممكن كيفية التميز بين انواع المطاط


----------



## مـوبى (7 يناير 2013)

يسلموا و فى انتظار جديدك


----------

